
Ask HN: Loosing Faith - the startup killer - rmoriz
I'm coding for 15 years, I've met a bunch of of bright, skilled and motivated people trying to build "their own project": Nearly everyone of them had on some point the idea to build a startup, a small web project, a passive income business.<p>And mostly everyone, including myself, failed.<p>We've failed not because nobody wanted our product. 
Or because of missing programming skills.
We've failed because we've lost faith in our product!<p>We may have started, wrote weeks of code, played with it.
And finally abandoned it without finishing it.<p>I'm not talking about "missing market"/lack of customer acceptance. We just were not able to finish it.<p>What I wonder: We're all intelligent enough to understand, that it probably takes some time to finish a product (SaaS app for example). We all now, that it takes some time to get a few beta customers and even more time and hard work to attract paying customers in the end.<p>And we are all aware of idiots bashing every new idea, tellung us things like "that will never be as big as facebook!" all the time.<p>We know that, before we start. But usually after two to four weeks, the project just fails. We've lost faith in it. A few weeks, months, years later we try another idea. Same thing.<p>To clarify: It's not a tool-problem! I know a guy doing really "low" PHP4 things, but he is able to deliver a MVP to the market, several times. For years. As a part time business besides his full time project management role!<p>So instead of talking about technology, finance, SEO and all the crap, we should imho focus to deliver. JFDI!<p>But how?
======
lionhearted
Get some cash. It's a real spur to action.

One time I had a project that was dragging on forever, I was trying to develop
a product for an existing business but I kept missing my self-imposed
deadlines. 1/3rd of the way in I'd realize I want to approach it a different
way and throw away everything tangible I had and re-start. I did that twice.
It was dragging on forever.

Then I hand-coded a crappy html sales page and started taking preorders at
half price. Got like 60 of them. So, my most loyal customers have given me
money just on my word. I promised it would get to them within whatever
timeframe.

Now there was no going back, no perfectionism, just had to work my ass off to
get it out. And I did! Towards the end I was so burnt out and delirious from
all the work and energy drinks and lack of sleep that I actually paid two
freelancers from Elance to clean up some of the rough edges on my work, since
I knew what was wrong, but I was too broken to fix it myself. But it got out!
(Actually, it was two weeks late - I apologized profusely, gave out some free
stuffs, and made the second deadline I promised)

After that I had a product that generated some sales for a couple years, so
that was awesome. Get some cash. It motivates on many levels. It's like the
military commander burning his ships behind him - now there's no retreat,
you've got to go forth and conquer, because it's the only way out. Except,
unlike burning ships, cash is cool and useful and you can spend it on things,
even using the cash you got to help pay to deliver your new product or
service. Magnificent thing, cash. Get some. Huge motivator.

~~~
thetrumanshow
"Then I hand-coded a crappy html sales page and started taking preorders at
half price."

Very interesting. What other ideas do you have for sweetening the deal for a
customer willing to signup for what is essentially vaporware?

~~~
lionhearted
> Very interesting. What other ideas do you have for sweetening the deal for a
> customer willing to signup for what is essentially vaporware?

Well, as I understand the term vaporwear, it means stuff that's never built
that's never going to get built. It's a result of either a company
grandstanding (Microsoft) or a company with perfectionism issues (Duke Nukem
Forever). Taking preorders demonstrates that you're not grandstanding and
forces you not to be a perfectionist. So I wouldn't call it vaporwear.

Beyond that, running a successful company people trust and delivering value to
them helps immensely. Give them things for free - write a newsletter, write a
free tool (even a simple one! simple tools are awesome), give some useful case
studies, a blog, whatever. If Patrick McKenzie (patio11) announced that he was
releasing an ebook in 30 days and charging $80, but it was $20 if you pre-
ordered now, I'd jump on that in a heartbeat. Because I respect him, trust
him, and would be happy to give him my money, and I know he'll deliver.

Beyond that - solid concept that's demonstrably possible in the real world. If
you announce something that seems difficult to impossible and you haven't
figured out how to get there from here, people will be skeptical. But if
you're doing a version 2.0, or you're selling media (a book, an album,
whatever) where people have seen dozens/hundreds examples of it created in the
past, or if you're just known as a guy that always delivers - then you should
be able to get some preorders.

Really though, I didn't take preorders for the cash, I didn't need the cash. I
did it to make a promise to other people. Most people take promises to other
people much more seriously than promises to themselves.

~~~
thetrumanshow
In my case, I have built some trust with my users on a couple of small tools,
so I have moved the needle enough to where I think I can try this. 'Half-off
for life' seems like the kind of deal that would tempt anyone seriously
interested.

Agree with you on taking the cash being a form of promise, to help motivate me
to punch through the last 10%.. errr 90%.

------
10ren
"finished" is a dangerous concept.

I'm not clear on what you mean by "losing faith in the product". Do you mean
that you stopped believing that it had any value whatsoever; or that
any/enough customers would ever like it; or that you lost faith in your own
ability to accomplish it? Or do you just mean that... you ran out of
motivation?

The key idea is not that "it takes time", but for it _not_ to take time. In
other words, to get something done ASAP. I'm talking like 2 hours, not 2 weeks
or 2 months.

esr said to launch a product you need something that (a) runs; and (b) has a
promise that it can be turned into something really cool in the near future.
It's code + words. Note: this means that the thing that runs is _not_ really
cool. [many others also state this idea, but I really like esr's formulation]

For motivation in general (not just for launch), the same thing is true: you
want to get something that works ASAP. Fred Brooks says of this style of
incremental development: _I was stunned by the electrifying effect on team
morale of that first picture on the screen, that first running system_.

I wrote the first version of my product in 2 hours (though I'd been thinking
about it for a couple of weeks; and it took a 9 hour day to write the
website). This isn't because I'm some great coder, but because the product was
_that simple_. It wasn't "finished". It took a year before the first sale, and
eventually I made enough to retire (for small values of _retire_ ).

tl;dr release before it's ready.

~~~
rmoriz
> release before it's ready.

The technical community seems to have these virulent quality assumption:
Everything test driven, inside out, full stack, behaviour drive. This is great
and a must if you have a clear product requirement and/or a clear vision.

But I think this is conflicting with the "release a MVP, crappy, early"
philosophy. Maybe I'm to "slow" when doing tdd things. Maybe I just aim too
high?

Maybe I've a low frustration tolerance that does not allow me to survive the
gap between "end of initial euphoria" and "the first paying customer". How to
to improve?

~~~
10ren
You aim too high.

Is it because you are not convinced that aiming lower is the right thing to
do; or do you believe it but you have trouble actually _doing_ it?

Perfectionism is common in programmers (perhaps because imperfect syntax
doesn't work). It means that you compare your product with "perfection",
instead of comparing it with "nothing" (ie. it not existing at all.) If you
tend to be critical, and quickly notice faults and omissions, then _you may be
a perfectionist_. It seems to me that perfectionism is the number one reason
why many programmers aren't successful in business. It's very difficult to
overcome, but one way to begin is simply try to find what _does_ exist in your
product (and elsewhere), and just acknowledge that it does. You might not yet
be convinced that it matters, but just being aware of it is a start.

For me, a crucially motivating thing was people actually being interested:
feedback. When I launched that 2-hour product, I wouldn't have continued if
there was no feedback. But there was (a single email!). Feedback can help
survive the gap you mention, to _paying_ customer. Before then, just getting
something that does _something_ can be very motivating (see my GP comment).

BTW: don't do tdd for a MVP! It takes too long. The advantages of tdd don't
really make sense for prototype.

 _EDIT_ Ask yourself how you could cut corners, and yet still deliver some of
the essence of the thing. Work out what your one essential idea is, and try
asking of a particular line of code: is is absolutely necessary for that
essence? Some other questions:

    
    
       - error checking? *cut*
       - corner cases? *cut*
       - "option to save your work"? *cut*
            (unless it's a DB etc, whose essence is storage)
       - cover the most common cases? *cut*
            (just cover *one* case)
       - documentation? *cut*
            (except: the essence + how to run)
       - debug? *cut*
            (provided it mostly runs)
       - integration test? *cut*
       - define formats/interfaces? *cut*
    

A more extreme cut is possible... No Code:

    
    
       - present slides of your product (Steve Blank)
       - pretend to have a product, but you just:
          post on HN
          one webpage (optional: a survey on it + Skype chat)
            (feels wrong to me, but can be done ethically)
       - adwords campaign + landing page
    

Consider your PHP friend... did he aim high? What _specific actions_ did he do
that were different from your other friends?

Here's some essays that might help: "Mediocrity is underrated (or better is
the enemy of good enough)" <http://nayna.org/blog/?p=11> "Getting Real" [6
very short excerpts, I suggest read all esp the footnote/quotes, in this
order:] <http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch02_Whats_Your_Problem.php>
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch09_Epicenter_Design.php>
[http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch06_Race_to_Running_Softwa...](http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch06_Race_to_Running_Software.php)
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch06_Shrink_Your_Time.php>
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch06_Done.php>
<http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch10_Less_Software.php> and pg's 2008 essay
(on HN 2 days ago): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525068>

_disclaimer_ I find it hard to cut corners on my present project. My excuses
(which I'd like to overcome) are due to it being based on a new mathematical
model:

    
    
        - if the maths isn't realized correctly, it won't work perfectly
        - showing off all its benefits (eg error checking) requires more work
        - getting the foundation right will be easier to build on
        - patenting (can't be done after release)

~~~
rmoriz
My "PHP friend" has already done several profitable projects with the least
amount of perfection. He knows how to do it right, has already the traction to
bring already paying users over to his other new projects. Unfortunately he
lives ~500km away.

When I ask my developer colleagues about feedback for my "crappy alpha", I'm
just getting totaly bullshit responses like "you need javascript input
validation before the user sends his form" despite the real problem I try to
resolve.

So I asked serveral of my ~100 developer contacts on different projects,
unfortunately feedback was kind of the same.

But only few of them managed to release something in their spare time. So they
probably have the same problem as I have.

It's hard to get in contact with people that made it, some of them just tell
you "I was lucky" which is cool, but not really helpful - It's easy to say
that when you've made it :)

~~~
10ren
So it sounds like you're convinced you should aim lower, but are having
trouble actually doing it.

Oh no, you don't ask for feedback from your colleagues - you get it from
people with the problem you're solving. From users. Your fellow developers
can't even _know_ if you solved the user problem; the best they can do is
point out things like grammatical errors which, as you say, is useless.

 _EDIT_ I guess your PHP friend wouldn't have been able to bring over users
for his very his first app, and I bet he remembers it vividly. You could email
him, or talk on the phone. He's not the only person in the world to have
shipped, but you know him, so he's an excellent person to start with. You
_could_ visit him. Consider: 500 km vs. 4 weeks. Sounds ridiculous, but if you
take this journey, you won't forget his point of view.

------
SMrF
"But usually after two to four weeks, the project just fails. We've lost faith
in it."

Well there's your problem. Assuming you are working part time, two to four
weeks is not even remotely enough time to build even the simplest of
businesses. Note I'm not talking about building an application, which you
could complete in 3-4 weeks, I'm talking about building a business.

I would guess a more reasonable timeline for starting something in your spare
time would be about 6 months until you get your first revenue, (or more likely
your first 'pivot' because you finally have enough data to realize your idea
sucks). I wouldn't be surprised if it took longer. So, whatever you choose to
do, try to ask yourself if you are willing to spend most of your spare time
for the next year working on it before you even see any money. As soon as you
start passing ideas through this filter, I think you'll find more success.

Any more optimistic timeline is a time fantasy.

Side note: this is in my opinion the problem with starting something on the
side. It's far too slow. Sometimes it looks like I'm going to be 30 before I
make a dime! I think I could cut down this cycle to 2-3 months to my first
'pivot' if I was full time. In other words I think working full time would
move things along 4X as fast. Add a competent cofounder and you could probably
almost double that.

------
edw519
Imagine this title: "Our 8 year old still crawls because we gave up teaching
her to walk"

Absurd, huh? Not really. It's the same thing.

People walk because their parents _absolutely, positively would not give up_
teaching them to walk. It's that simple. We need more of that thinking when it
comes to "raising our businesses".

When I hear about people starting businesses and failing, I wonder if it's
because (a) the business never had a chance or (b) they gave up too soon. I
suspect it's a lot more (b) they most people would admit.

I think the secret to not giving up is finding a cause that's just about as
important as teaching your child how to walk. This depends upon how your hard
work will benefit others, not on how cool it is, how much fun it would be, or
how much money it will make. You will _have_ to succeed because of those who
are depending on you just like your child depends upon you to teach them to
walk.

~~~
brlewis
I'm going to shift your analogy over to where rmoriz is the baby and walking
is shipping. Babies and children want to imitate what big people are doing.
Without active teaching, babies will still learn to walk because they see big
people walking.

If you want to be motivated to walk, look at big people walking. Adjust your
time online to make that your focus. Meet up with people who ship.

~~~
thetrumanshow
Might I add, this is probably easier to do than you realize. Call up a small
business founder and offer to pay for their lunch in exchange for an update on
the neat things they are working on.

3 reasons they will likely say yes:

1) A chance to show off the results of their hard work.

2) Since you're smart enough to be asking about them, they may by default
think you're a heads-up person and worth taking a close look at (for a
potential hire).

3) If you're asking about them, you may know something about their industry or
their product that they don't, so they might be interested in finding out if
you can provide feedback.

Bonus) Free lunch!

------
PaulJoslin
One reason I believe for this could be because often in these cases your
project is a 'side' bootstrapped thing.

This causes the lack of motivation / reduces the chances of reaching success
for a few reasons.

\- The first is that you do not need it to succeed.

Don't get me wrong, you would love it to succeed and make money, however you
are most likely doing it after your day job and the reality is, you've not
risked enough to 'HAVE' to succeed. Therefore it is very easy to fail / decide
to try again when things get tough or haven't yet been as successful as you
had hoped.

\- Another key reason is that, while bootstrapping time is tight. You find you
spend hours / days / weeks / months of your spare time on something (while
working full time at a job) and the reality is, you just burn out / want free
time again. This is not unreasonable, especially if you have a family to look
after, or your health is being affected.

\- Ultimately every idea goes through a dip, 'a hard' section. The fun idea /
initial build has started (if you're a software developer like me, this is the
best part), but now you must focus on the other elements such as sales /
marketing / support, etc. We can easily diagnose and fix a problem in our code
if our product is running inefficiently, but it's often far harder for us
hackers to say exactly why the traffic is not pouring in, why the traffic is
not converting to user sign ups or why the sales aren't increasing. At this
point we think how much fun it would be to work on another exciting idea,
doing the fun part again.

\- Finally (I already realise this is quite an essay), the idea may not have
been so great to start with. It is a common thing to have 'great' ideas, which
at first seem brilliant, but after a week seem weak. I always try to give any
idea I have at least 3 days of thought before jumping in. Similarly I always
ask other people for their thoughts and whether they would use this service?

Ultimately, there is nothing more demotivating than working on a project
realising that no one actually wants it.

------
pavlov
_But usually after two to four weeks, the project just fails._

2-4 weeks? I've been working on my current project for five years... And I
still don't know whether it's really going anywhere :(

But maybe I'll find out soon. My project's latest iteration is slated for
release this week, after nearly two years of development.

~~~
Truthist
Two years for one iteration? It sounds like you're in the same boat as me as
being potentially a non-technical founder of a software related business. I've
made that mistake before and in some sense continue to make it today, but
iterations need to be made in smaller steps than that.

May I ask what the project is?

------
davidw
(BTW it's probably "losing faith" that you meant to write)

~~~
exit
i moved to a non-english speaking country recently and have taken (after half
a year) to not correcting non-native speakers english. why? because they're
actually regularizing the language when they make "mistakes"! and that's a
good thing.

similarly, the "o" in "losing" sounds more like the "oo" in "cool", "school".
maybe we should stick to it.

~~~
davidw
Some mistakes are just mistakes. You have to know when you're being helpful,
and when you're getting in the way of someone talking, with your corrections.

------
jorangreef
Setting out to build "a passive income business" is a recipe for disaster.
There is no substitute for intelligent work. Business exists to serve the
community, not to maximize shareholder equity. The responsibility of business
is to ensure that prices are kept decreasing, and that quality and wages are
kept increasing. Focus on the right motivation and the proper methods and
profits will follow. Here is a true saying: "he who is faithful in small
things, will be entrusted with greater things".

Read:

Ecclesiastes - <http://bit.ly/bFJruK>

Proverbs - <http://bit.ly/aJpmva>

Henry Ford's autobiography My Life And Work - <http://bit.ly/9fZkFG>

------
tom_ilsinszki
_"But how?"_ We, startup people, are visionaries. We see possibilities in
things that don't even exist yet. We envision our company as the next Google,
and ourself as the next Steve Jobs. There is however a really long period of
time, where you just have to be like a wind-mill and grind all day (mostly
alone). Grinding requires a whole different mindset than envisioning. You need
to switch modes in your brain and must find a way to enjoy the small
activities, in other to make it.

 _How to enjoy grinding?_ Get absorbed in the daily small tasks and focus on
them completely. Our brains are built up in a way, that it's impossible for us
not to enjoy ourselves, if we really focus on a single task. Multitasking
really kills the flow experience, so it's good to to avoid multitasking
whenever possible.

Have a grand strategy and know where you want to be in life. Review your
strategy every one or two weeks. Look at the week ahead, and the week just
passing. Is there an activities you should focus on? Look for small
improvements.

Track your resources (time and money). How much time and money do you spend on
certain activities (you think you know, but you have no idea without actually
tracking it). There are time tracking apps (eg. Eternity for iPhone), that
could help. Look at your spendings (again time and money) each day and find
things, that you could do better / things that you shouldn't do / things that
you should do instead.

There are a million things that might work for you, but the bottom line is to
find a way to enjoy the grinding process.

------
Cmccann7
If you are not talking about "missing market or lack of customer acceptance" I
am assuming you haven't gotten one of your products in the hands of your end
customer.

I would suggest building a very simple feature set that you an launch quickly
(MVP in startup terms) or even a quick mockup and ask your end customer (or
who you think your customer is) what they think of it.

If you have a prototype a customer wants then you will be excited. Set some
deadlines, targets, goals, and really execute on it.

That's my 2 cents.

~~~
jessor
_If you have a prototype a customer wants then you will be excited. Set some
deadlines, targets, goals, and really execute on it._

Yeah. Find ways to generate excitement on your side and actively seek it on a
regular basis.

For me, in this phase I'm in, it's talking to entrepeneurs which really does
help. I guess it's also about a supportive environment. Family and friends,
people who believe in you and lift you up.

------
daveungerer
Some people convince themselves that they ought to start their own project,
because it's the "right" thing to do. But deep down, it's not what they
actually want to do. If you give up on a project after only 2 to 4 few weeks,
it's likely that you're one of those people.

It's not all bad news though. You need to revisit your motivation for doing
your own project. Money alone is rarely enough to offset the emotional drain
of doing so. And as I said above, neither is doing it just because society
values individuals who pull it off / go the effort of at least trying.
Ambition for the sake of ambition won't cut it.

Find something you're passionate about. Change the world, change people's
lives, or change a very tiny part of the lives of many people. Find a
competitor who has stopped innovating because they have a monopoly on a market
and fight tooth and nail to break their monopoly by providing a superior
service. Pick a fight and don't back down. People don't give up after 2 to 4
weeks if they're passionate about something.

------
jayroh
The timing of this question couldn't be better because I think I know
something that might help give you perspective.

Go out to the library, or borders, barnes and nobles (or digitally) and buy
this book - [http://www.amazon.com/War-Art-Through-Creative-
Battles/dp/04...](http://www.amazon.com/War-Art-Through-Creative-
Battles/dp/0446691437). It's called the War of Art, and a really short read,
150'ish pages (but actually more along the lines of 75 pages). A friend of
mine loaned me his copy and it's _definitely_ pulled me up from the doldrums
I've been in recently to get some perspective. I suffer from pretty much the
same thing and succumb to that resistance, or what other people sometimes call
the "lizard brain", in getting something _DONE_. It's HARD.

Honestly - just read the book. It'll help. I promise.

------
chegra
This happens to me alot. Let me see how do I deal with this.

Firstly, it maybe my personality- Resource Investigator then secondary Plant.
Both type of of personalities are creative but get bored of things pretty
quickly. Working along side a Sharper generally solves this problem. For more
about belbin have a read: <http://www.teambuilding.co.uk/belbin-team-
role.html>

If I'm by myself. I generally make the time scale large. Like right now, I'm
trying to read a 373 page book. I could read it in a day. But instead, I am
going to do it over 4 days. So generally, I expand my expected time for
success. I talk about it in this post:
<http://chegra.posterous.com/consistently-underperforming>

Also, when I'm finished a small task, I announce it on my twitter and
facebook. The likes and the comments generally boost motivations. So, maybe
like every two days I have some kind of news to report on what I'm doing.
Like, I finish my low fidelity mockup design. I try as much as possible not to
mention the future, it decreases your motivation for getting stuff done.
Apparently, the brain rewards you for just saying you are going to do it and
your friends too, hence no incentives to complete the task. So, do it
afterwards and obtain the rewards from there.

~~~
rmoriz
I tried once to involve a junion partner (but 50/50) in one project. The idea
was to give him a ruby introduction but with the main focus for him to do
others things so that I can code e.g. he should checking out support-SaaS,
googlemail, terms and conditions.

I thought that both partners are going to motivate themselves, don't allow one
to procrastinatel off the roads.

In the end it did not work out. He raised more "no go" concerns than even I
have when I start failing a project, e.g.:

A 2 hour discussion about: "when we focus on the US, who does support at
night? I'LL NEVER STAY UP READING EMAIL TO 2AM EVERY SECOND DAY. I CAN'T DO
THAT."

That was after approx. three weeks. Nothing worked yet. No customers of
course.

TL;DR

I try to find cofounders but usually they have less motivation than I have. I
probably don't do me a favour.

------
snitko
I'm glad to hear this happens to someone else, haha. For me the biggest
challenge was not to release the product though, but to keep working on it
when no one is using it yet. Anyway, I think it's basically the same question
of motivation.

I was thinking about writing a short post on this. I suspect this whole agile
culture with releasing crappy version 1 and iterating may be misleading for
some people. For example, I've never heard of authors iterating their fiction
book - they write it and sell it. If they don't sell right away, they may sell
it later, so it's not an immediate failure. I think maybe this, at least
partially, may be applied to the software world. Games and iPhone apps pretty
much fall into this model. But maybe webapps could somehow do the same. The
point is, I see nothing really wrong with this attitude of working hard for
some time, but not wanting to continue to invest your time and energy into the
product after its release. It maybe be good for some products, but bad for
other. The real problem is the current trend towards iterations and continuous
development, which may fool some people and make them unhappy.

------
bootload
_"... We've failed not because nobody wanted our product. Or because of
missing programming skills. We've failed because we've lost faith in our
product! ..."_

Faith in product or self?

I think you are right to question the ratio of HN articles readers obsess over
at the expense of psychology. You want to build something, but first you have
to overcome many hurdles. Somewhere along on the way the balance of motivation
and flexibility that keeps hackers working on projects gets out of whack, code
stops getting written and your project dies.

Overcoming obstacles is what it's all about. If you avoid signs of failure [0]
you have a better chance of completing the project. This of course doesn't
mean the project is worthy of being called a product. Users just might not
like what you have to offer. Not completing the project/product is the
quickest way to failure. There are no easy answers here. Keep moving forward.

[0] Reading this motivates me to finish an article I've been planning on
failure. Here's some patterns of failure I've noticed ~
<http://seldomlogical.com/2009/08/12/10-signs-of-failure>

------
jacquesm
I think you're simply suffering from not having found the right idea yet. It's
like building a fire. You start off with a match (idea), then you put some
paper around it (first demo, businessplan), then you add kindling (launch,
release). Now you add some wood (real effort, making the user experience 'good
enough' for real work). If at this point the fire does not sustain itself it
will burn out because the cost of continuing to tend a dying fire is too high.
If on the other the fire starts to make it's own wind (like a real fire does)
and starts to consume more and more resources because that's what it needs
you'll be too busy to notice the years flash by and holding on to it without
crashing it.

So keep on building fires, one day you'll hit one right out of the park as
long as you learn from previous fires and why they died out.

------
NickSmith
Losing faith is a form of procrastination, and procrastination is a way of not
experiencing some feeling that for some reason we are unwilling to experience.
As a general rule we procrastinate because we are scared of the results we
would get if did not procrastinate.

In a roundabout way the feelings we are unwilling to experience end up running
our life. So maybe it would be a good thing for you to take the quiet time to
discover what is beneath the behaviour you abhor.

One way to do this is to ask yourself what is it that you would lose, or
tightly held belief that would be invalidated, if you were incredibly
successful. And then rather than try to answer this question with reason or
your intellect, just write a page or two without thinking, and see what comes
up.

Good luck!

------
ziadbc
One issue is that you probably created something that had a discrete 'idea'
behind it. I find if you just start coding 'the project' but aren't
constrained by a specific idea, but remaining in the same codebase, it is
liberating and allows you to cross the 4 week gap. 37signals talked about this
when creating basecamp, they mastered a small messaging app first. These days
probably half of all web apps could start that way.

------
dejb
You haven't even made it to 'fail'. If you are losing faith during initial
development then how do you expect to get through the really tough part of
selling / promoting it after release? If you are serious about this then just
find a way to get to something released. Otherwise you'll never know if you
enjoy or excel at the main challenge of a startup. The only other option is to
treat it as a hobby.

~~~
rmoriz
Yes. It's a kind of pro/cons.

The subconscious starts to think of all reasons why this will fail for sure.

Then it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy: You work less, waste time and
focus, procrastinate.

Then it's over.

------
parlin
I recognize this as well. After a few side projects running out of interests
from my side, while still liked but my early users, I also started to question
why.

I found the biggest motivator is user feedback. Especially positive ones.. It
makes me stay up late to get another thing implemented or fixed etc.

If I would run out of encouragement from users or people around me for a
while, I think that is when I lose interest.

~~~
matwood
This. The best user feedback is someone actually giving you money for your
creation. I feel that I owe each person who buys my iPhone app the best type
of that app possible.

------
ThomPete
The problem is that you need to accept that you are a starter not a finisher.

You loose not faith but interest as soon as you realize that you could
actually do this and here comes the important part *if you wanted to!

So if you want to do something about it, you need to make sure that once you
have established the groundwork someone else will take over the nitty gritty
of finishing.

~~~
rmoriz
that really might be.

Unfortunately people are only willing to take over if:

a) it makes them easy money, or is near to be profitable b) you pay them for
doing your work (you trust your idea, so you it will pay others, too? sure..)
c) you can make a big marketing around selling your pre-alpha-incomplete
company (unrealistic)

------
robryan
Maybe the idea to get you started is something very simple, it's possible that
your searching for ambitious products and big market gaps where something you
can fit into a month of development can break even and get the ball rolling.

------
adamilardi
Losing faith will kill a startup. Having faith in a bad product can be more
disastrous.

------
clistctrl
I have this, but not because I "Lose Faith" its more of a race between me
finishing a project, and me getting the idea for the next greatest thing and
wanting to work on that. At the moment I have 3 projects I'm juggling. I work
on each rotating between them each week. Its a terrible way to work.

